# San Cristobal (Nic.) Classico Cigar Review - tasty nicaraguan treat



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

yes yes yes. nicaraguan flavour bomb til the nub. 
smooth like butter, 
complex with espresso and chocolate.
had the walnuts up front 
with a ...

Read the full review here: San Cristobal (Nic.) Classico Cigar Review - tasty nicaraguan treat


----------

